# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ

## music4ever

Γεια χαρα σε ολους,

Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με το ποια μπαταρια πρεπει να αγορασω για ενα αυτονομο συστημα φωτοβολταικων.Ειναι εξοχικη κατοικια και τα watt ειναι τα εξης:

τα πανελ θα βγαζουν γυρω στα 300 watt την ωρα δηλαδη 1,5 με 2 KW την μερα!
Εγω χρειαζομαι περιπου για καθημερινη καταναλωση λογω ψυγειου και κατι μικροσυσκευων 1 KW καθε μερα.Επομενως χρειαζομαι μια μπαταρια χωρητικοτητας 2 KW για να μην την αποφορτιζω τελειως ετσι δεν ειναι? βρηκα τις συγκεκριμενες 12v μπαταριες...

http://www.interbatt.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=15

και 

http://www.solarfree.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=18

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν αυτες οι μπαταριες ειναι γι αυτο που χρειαζομαι?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τις απαντησεις και συγγνωμη για τυχον αγνοια ως προς το θεμα!

----------


## JimKarvo

Θέλεις μπαταρίες βαθιάς εκ φόρτισης.
Τι αυτονομία όμως θέλεις να έχεις? μιλάμε μόνο για καλοκαίρι, ή και χειμώνα?
Αν είναι μόνο καλοκαίρι, 2 μέρες αυτονομίας, νομίζω ότι είναι καλές!
Αν είναι χειμώνας, θα σου έλεγα τουλάχιστον 4 μέρες!
Επίσης, σκέψου και τυχών απώλειες από το Inverter  :Wink:

----------


## music4ever

Θελω καθε μερα χειμωνα - καλοκαιρι 1 ΚW ενεργειας

Δηλαδη αυτες οι μπαταριες που βρηκα δεν κανουν εστω κι αν τις αποφορτιζω στο μισο?

----------


## JimKarvo

Κάτι παρόμοιες έχω και εγώ σπίτι μου, ο λόγος που δεν κάνουν είναι επειδή έχουν μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση.. όπως καλύτερα να δώσεις 15% παραπάνω σε λεφτά, και να πάρεις βαθιάς εκφόρτωσης, να έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο..

Για τον χειμώνα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα σε καλύψουν τα πάνελ...
Αν και για τον χειμώνα, το ψυγείο θα καίει λιγότερα  :Wink: 

Το πολύ πολύ βγάλε το στο μπαλκόνι να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!

----------


## music4ever

Αν καταλαβα καλα οι συγκεκριμενες μπαταριες δεν θα αντεξουν δηλαδη? 

Εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα ή καποιο site ετσι οπως εστειλα κι εγω προηγουμενως, με καποια μπαταρια γι αυτο που χρειαζομαι?

Υ.Γ. σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## JimKarvo

Πόσα χρήματα έχεις σκοπό να διαθέσεις??

----------


## music4ever

Βασικα ελεγα να διαθεσω γυρω στα 250 ευρω...αλλα αν ειναι κατι που αξιζει και ειναι πραγματικη ευκαιρια θα σκεφτω και για παραπανω!

----------


## JimKarvo

Δες εδώ
http://www.solar-systems.gr/batteries-solar.html
και εδώ
http://www.interbatt.gr/index.php?op...d=47&Itemid=15

Για απόθεμα 2000Wh, θέλεις περίπου 200Ah, έτσι ώστε να έχεις αυτονομία 2 μέρες...
Αν και η γνώμη μου θα ήταν να έχεια αυτονομία 3-5 μέρες!

----------


## george1

> Βασικα ελεγα να διαθεσω γυρω στα 250 ευρω...αλλα αν ειναι κατι που αξιζει και ειναι πραγματικη ευκαιρια θα σκεφτω και για παραπανω!



Κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη αν θελεις να κανεις σοβαρη δουλεια κινησου σε μπαταριες 2V τυπου OPZS ή PZSΗχ. Ψαχτο λιγο και θα δεις την διαφορα τους απο τις αλλες που εχουμε για να πειραματιζομαστε

----------


## music4ever

Πω πω ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις με βοηθησατε πραγματικα!!!  :Smile: 

Θα το σκεφτω και θα αγορασω σιγουρα μια βαθειας εκφορτισης... Με τα μεταφορικα για τις μπαταριες τι παιζει ξερετε? επειδη ειναι πολυ βαριες θα κοστιζουν πολυ τα μεταφορικα ετσι δεν ειναι?Μενω και Κρητη...λογικα θα φυγουν πολλα εκει...

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν γνωρίζω. πάρε ένα τηλεφωνάκι αύριο την Interbatt, και θα σου πει..  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Btw εμείς πλέον αλλάζουμε στις τηλεπικοινωνίες τις παλιότερες μπαταρίες 2V (120Ah έως 500Ah) Με αυτές http://www.battery-usa.com/Catalog/12FAT155.pdf αλλα γενικώς όλοι πάνε σε 12V.

----------


## sot1

> Btw εμείς πλέον αλλάζουμε στις τηλεπικοινωνίες τις παλιότερες μπαταρίες 2V (120Ah έως 500Ah) Με αυτές http://www.battery-usa.com/Catalog/12FAT155.pdf αλλα γενικώς όλοι πάνε σε 12V.



το λινκ δεν ισχύει αν θέλεις γράψε τον τύπο για να την ψάξω :Smile:

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

ε μετά από 7 χρονια λογικο το βλέπω να έχει αλλαξει κατι στο λινκ εεεεεεεεεε

----------

mikemtb (17-04-18)

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

Καλημέρα έχω μία μπαταρία βαθειάς εκφόρτισης τριών μηνών 200a κάθε βράδυ τραβάω 5a για δύο ώρες η μπαταρία με κατεβαίνει στο 12,1 ενώ είναι πλήρη όλη μέρα 12, 6 μήπως έγινε κάτι με την μπαταρία

----------


## mikemtb

Άμα όλη μέρα είναι 12,6 τι περιμένεις....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (01-10-20)

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

Την ημέρα σταματάει στο 13,8 14   το βράδυ που το βάζω εγώ κατεβαίνει σε δύο ώρες πάει 12.1

----------


## mikemtb

Άρα από την στιγμή που το απόγευμα θεωρείται φορτισμένη η μπαταρία,  Αν αφήσεις τα 5 Α φορτίο για πολλές ώρες (όλη νυχτα) η μπαταρία δεν θα έπρεπε να πέσει κάτω από 12 κανονικά....
Αλλιώς... καδος
Edit: Μηπως ειναι 20Ah και οχι 200?

----------


## vasilllis

> Την ημέρα σταματάει στο 13,8 14   το βράδυ που το βάζω εγώ κατεβαίνει σε δύο ώρες πάει 12.1



μαθηματικά δεν βγαινουν πάντως. φόρτισε την μπαταρία σωστά και κάνε μια μέτρηση.

----------


## Ste7ios

Με 200Ah, εκφόρτιση έως το 50% και κατανάλωση 5A θα έπρεπε να σου βγαίνουν 20 ώρες και κάτι.

Ή κάτι δεν μας λες σωστά ή η μπαταρία είναι για πέταμα.

Μέτρησε σωστά:
1. Τις αποσυνδέεις 
2. Με έναν φορτιστή, τις φορτίζεις ΠΛΗΡΩΣ
3. Αποσυνδέεις και τις αφήνεις να ξεκουραστούν τουλάχιστον 2-3 ώρες ώστε να φύγουν τα επιφανειακά φορτία και να έχεις μια πιο αξιόπιστη μέτρηση.
4. Μετράς την τάση (ανοικτού κυκλώματος - OCV) ή καλύτερα, αν είναι ανοικτού τύπου με υδρόμετρο. 

Αν είναι AGM πρέπει να είναι 13,0 V με 12,8 V ανάλογα τον κατασκευαστή και τη θερμοκρασία της (εδώ συμβουλεύεσαι το εγχειρίδιο του κατασκευαστή. Όποιες τιμές αναφοράς είναι πάντα σε θερμοκρασία 25°C).

Η OCV είναι ενδεικτική της κατάστασης της μπαταρίας οπότε χρειάζεσαι να μετρήσεις και την πτώση τάσης υπό φορτίο για να μπορέσεις να εκτιμήσεις την κατάσταση της...

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

Καλημέρα η μπαταρία είναι καινούργια την αγόρασα τον Ιούνιο βαθιάς εκφόρτισης 200a  SOLAR από μαγαζί στην Αθήνα πήγα τη φόρτισα και την έφερα πάλι τα ίδια ένα ψυγείο δουλεύει 100 watt από τις 8:00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 7:00 το βράδυ και δύο ώρες τηλεόραση αυτό είναι τίποτα άλλο κάθε πρωί είναι στο 12 11,9 εκεί

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα έχω μία μπαταρία βαθειάς εκφόρτισης τριών μηνών 200a κάθε βράδυ τραβάω 5a για δύο ώρες η μπαταρία με κατεβαίνει στο 12,1 ενώ είναι πλήρη όλη μέρα 12, 6 μήπως έγινε κάτι με την μπαταρία









> Καλημέρα η μπαταρία είναι καινούργια την αγόρασα τον Ιούνιο βαθιάς εκφόρτισης 200a  SOLAR από μαγαζί στην Αθήνα πήγα τη φόρτισα και την έφερα πάλι τα ίδια ένα ψυγείο δουλεύει 100 watt από τις 8:00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 7:00 το βράδυ και δύο ώρες τηλεόραση αυτό είναι τίποτα άλλο κάθε πρωί είναι στο 12 11,9 εκεί



μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε τελικά στο τι φορτία έχει πάνω της αυτή η μπαταρία;

----------

mikemtb (04-10-20)

----------


## mikemtb

> ένα ψυγείο δουλεύει 100 watt από τις 8:00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 7:00 το βράδυ



Τι ψυγειο είναι αυτό? 12volt ? 
Sorry... OffTopic mode=on (ασε που εχεις κλειδωσει να μην βλέπουμε τι post εχεις κανει στο forum- αρα το σενάριο 'πυθια' δεν παιζει) 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

Το ψυγείο είναι 100 watt στα 220 volt και η τηλεόραση είναι 35 watt στα 220 volt αυτά δουλεύουνε τα από το πρωί τις 8:00 μέχρι τις 19:00 το ψυγείο και το βράδυ από τις 19:00 μέχρι τις 21:00 ή τηλεόραση δεν έχω κλειδώσει κάτι στο forum

----------


## JimKarvo

Βάλε ένα amperoμετρο (3-5€ έχει) ΠΡΙΝ το inverter για να δεις τι παίζει.

1) Το ψυγείο 100W δεν δουλεύει όλη την ημέρα αρχικά (φαντάζομαι)
2) Στην μετατροπή ρεύματος χάνεις ενέργεια
3) Η TV τι ίντσες έχει; θυμάμαι σε εμένα που είχα 27άρα, ήθελε 55W σε full φωτεινότητα και 35W σε χαμηλή.

Αν το ψυγείο πχ δουλεύει όλη την ώρα* τότε έχεις 1100W το ψυγείο (45% της μπαταρίας σου δηλαδή) και 3% η τηλεόραση.
_*πράγμα απίθανο_

Αν θυμάμαι καλά η μέση τιμή για ψυγείο με κατάψυξη είναι περίπου 0,6KWh, το οποίο μαζί με την TV μας πάει περίπου στο 30% της μπαταρίας σου, το οποίο ανάλογα με την απόδοση του inverter σου μπορεί να φτάσει σε κατανάλωση τα 40% κάθε ημέρα.

Με λίγα λόγια, αν δεν δεις τι ένταση φεύγει από την μπαταρία σου όταν πχ είναι ανοιχτή μόνο η τηλεόραση και μόνο το ψυγείο δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη.

*Επίσης, αν από το Inverter στέλνεις ρεύμα μέσα από τον πίνακα στο σπίτι σου, τότε σκέψου ότι έχεις και άλλες απώλειες. μικρές αλλά σημαντικές.
Ακόμα και τα λαμπάκια στον πίνακα καίνε. 
Ένα κουδούνι καίει περίπου 20W/h (μαζί με την μετατροπή 12V σε 220V). αυτό σημαίνει 20% εκφόρτωση μπαταρίας για ένα ωραίο κουδουνάκι!
*

----------

mikemtb (05-10-20)

----------


## vasilllis

σιγα μην εχει το κουδουνι 20w απωλειες.

----------

